# BIG GIRL FOOD.........LOL



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita is just about finished with her Puppy Innova food and is almost 10 months old. I'm thinking that what she does have left should last her until her first birthday (maybe not) but I need to start looking into her new Adult (big girl food) LOL







now. I got very good advice from everyone here when I first joined regarding her puppy food. Now I need everyone's help and opinions again. Should I just put her on the Adult Innova?? or something else?? Let me know what you think. I have Petco, Pet Smart by me and I guess most of you know what brands they carry. I also have a another petstore by me that carries the Newman Own?? Her Puppy Innova I had to drive a bit outta my way to a Human's Health Food store...If I have to do it again for Adult food I don't mind. I just want to be sure she is getting a good quality food. I know this topic is OLD already so forgive me.

Oh..forgot to add. She has no tear stains has a nice clean white face and she does NOT seem to be a picky eater AT ALL.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Convenience has led me to choose Nutro Ultra...So, far everything I have read is pretty good about it, including the ingredients. I also use a healthy moist with no by product...I am trying Max chicken veggie, but right now...there is a can of it on a dish in my kitchen and neither will touch it...smells kinda like pumkin...I guess they like the smell of mean more, so I may bring what I have left back and change it for something else.


The only think I read that makes sence is, pick a pet store that has their food that sells quickly...u don't want to buy stuff that has been sitting there for months. That certainly happens at Petsmart....

Pet smart also has that other food that is pretty good forgot the name of it but canine something? with the small long dog in the front or is it a yorkie? but, they have the small dog formula which is good. Forgot what I read on the label that made me not choose it though.

It's their latest formula (nutro ultra) top of their food line:

http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncultradog.asp


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is a link that you can compare foods by.
http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=comp-wiz

Granted, it's sponsored by a dog food, but I learned a lot just 'playing' with it and putting in various brand names.

Since you're looking for recommendations, I'll tell you that Bonnie has been on Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken for about 3 years. She loves it, her poop is always nice and firm, and she never has gas. It comes in small bags (4 pounds) so it never gets 'stale'. It also has an expiration date on it, which I don't know if all dog foods have, but I like that.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I just used it to compare Innova to Nutro Ultra...I am satisfied with the choice, I guess I will stick with Ultra.
Easily available, and healthy:

Innova has white rice in their mix, which I don't understand...not a very healthy choice and potato is just another starch, as well....so I think Nutro is pretty good for a somewhat cheaper brand.

They both have garlic, which is good for flea season, wont have to add it to their food.

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=com...=&id4=&x=25&y=6


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Natural Balance


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Natural Balance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been giving this brand some thought and think that I will try it. But there are all diffrent kinds. I don't know which one to start her on??







I am just afraid of too many poops, or SOFT MUSHY poops and any tear stains. Right now on Innova she does very well in both those departments. LOL Firm poops only twice a day and her face if pefectly white. Have you had any problems with either of these with Natural Balance. Which one is Sparkey on. 

I have also noticed that she is constantly scratching behind one ear and now gets into this licking, chewing thing with her one paw. Do you think it has to do with her puppy food she has been on all this time?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is on *Duck and Potato Allergy formula* and I only give him dry now. I don't even know why I was also giving him canned but it is not necessary and dry is better for their teeth anyway. especially if she is not picky I just go with dry. 

I like the shape of the kibbles. it is like a small disk and flat. so he actually get to chew it once before he swallows. it is small enough that even if he doesn't chew it is ok. the other ones are usually round and he just swallowed which didn't do much for his teeth.

Sparkey has been on this food for a long time. he used to have tear stains but not from the food since he doesn't have any now I can tell it was just something else. maybe it was the canned food who knows. He poops twice a day and it is hard. never had a problem with that. I think I heard Innova is kind of rich and some dogs get soft poop. I tried wellness and all he did was throw up and the bites were kind of big too. 

He doesn't get bad breath at all with this food unlike the others he tried. 

I only give him 1/3 cup at night around 8pm and 2 table spoon in the morning. I also use it for treats so I say maybe during the day he gets another 2 table spoon here and there. He is 11 lbs but not fat







just a big boy.

I chose allergy formula because he chews his paws but this was not from food and it's more from wet grass he walks on. but he likes it so much that I just keep getting the same. if she is licking her paws then just get the duck and potato just in case it is food allergy. even if it's not it's still a good food. for his chewing paws problem I just ordered some lily boots that I should get soon and maybe I put those on him every time we go out.

you know when it was time to switch to adult food I went through so many brands. I keep mixing and all these things you have to do but when I got Natural Balance I just throw away everything and didn't even bother mixing with his old food. he was getting sick a lot I mean every other day. even though N.B. was a brand new food for him and no old food mixed with it he did great. Sparkey is very sensitive and with this food he has been doing much better. 

Every dog is different though but it is worth trying all these different foods and find the one that works for Chulita. I'm so happy that I didn't stick to the other ones that he had problems with. I think you will know in just 2 or 3 days if it is working for her. just get the smallest bag first time.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Sparkey is on *Duck and Potato Allergy formula* and I only give him dry now. I don't even know why I was also giving him canned but it is not necessary and dry is better for their teeth anyway. especially if she is not picky I just go with dry.
> 
> I like the shape of the kibbles. it is like a small disk and flat. so he actually get to chew it once before he swallows. it is small enough that even if he doesn't chew it is ok. the other ones are usually round and he just swallowed which didn't do much for his teeth.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, AND THANK YOU AGAIN. For taking the time out and responding. I didn't get many responses to my thread and I honestly don't have the time to do a whole lotta research. I got lucky the first time when I needed advice for Puppy food when I first got Chulita so I figure I give it another try on here. I have been trying to go back and read some older threads regarding different dog foods.







So far everything you said about NB sounds great. Her poop now is not HARD but firm. Which I think is good. 

She is 10 months now and running out of her puppy food....I think it may not last when I leave for Puerto Rico in June and my husband WILL NOT KNOW what to do and I wouldn't him running out to the pet store just picking up any ol food.....so I figured I would start her on Adult food now so I can see if she has any reacations to it. I just want peace of mind when I leave for Vacation and she is left with my husband.

SO THANKS AGAIN and I'm going to try and find a small bag today and mix a few kibbles in with her Innova


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

yes, the itching could be the food....I have read some wheat products can make them itch. but, could be sign of an allergy...just figuring out which ingredient is a tough one...just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have mine on Natural Balance Venison (it's also for allergy prone dogs). What is 
important to me too, is that it's geared to both puppies and adults. This way I can 
feed my menagerie all the same food at the same time with no worry as to who is 
eating whose food. Cosy is thriving on it, although I think she would thrive on most 
anything (her appetite precedes her).


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I have mine on Natural Balance Venison (it's also for allergy prone dogs). What is
> important to me too, is that it's geared to both puppies and adults. This way I can
> feed my menagerie all the same food at the same time with no worry as to who is
> eating whose food. Cosy is thriving on it, although I think she would thrive on most
> anything (her appetite precedes her).[/B]


Awwww....Cosy is such a CUTIE...BOTH your babies are.







Chulita is a little HOG I tell ya and not the picky eater her Mommy is.







If I don't waatch her she will be ROLLING around the house. LOL!!

THANKS BRIT







Appreciate your input.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I have been giving Chulita a few kibbles of NB Duck and Potato mixed in with Innova. She has been picking out all the NB and leaving all her Innova in her bowl. She has NEVER done this before. When I mixed her food from Purina to Innova she didn't do this. So it seems that she REALLY, REALLY likes the NB and is just plain ol tired of her Innova. LOL







I usually go a few more days with mixing the new food food with the current one. But she really is not eating much in a day since she is only eating the NB which is just a few kibbles that I'm putting in her bowl. I'm going to start giving her a full bowl of NB since she seems to like it so much and so far seems to have no effects from it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We also feed our doggies Natural Balance, but we feed the Ultra and have had great results. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, so we just got back from Petsmart.....Pacino is extremely picky with what he eats so I am trying different "healthy" things. I bought a bag of Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and rice because there was a woman there from the company and she took the time to explain the ingredients (I thought she worked for Petsmart but she didn't). SO ok, so far he seems to like this!

Next, I like to every now and then mix wet food in so I bought a small can of Science diet that we have not tried yet, a can of wet Eukenuba (because I felt safe with that because he sort of likes the dry) and a can of new natural food called BLUE.

Blue is a new food that Petsmart is carrying, when hubby was in there last week there was a man who explained to hubby that the man who made this has a terrier, I believe perhaps an English Terrier, who was diagnoised with cancer, his dog's name is Blue, hence the name of the food.

Anyway, Blue was supposed to die 3 years ago and is still going strong. He says it is because of this food. Everything in it is natural, it has sweet potatoes, real meat, oatmeal, vegetables, etc. The owner of Blue says that our furbabies should live to be 20-25 and that they don't live long because of the perservatives and other stuff that is in their foods. He also stated that "active" nutrients and antioxidants are the key to the extra protection that our furbabies need. Pacino loved the BLUE can food which I mixed with the new dry Nutro.

If anyone would like to check out this product (BLUE) you can research it at www.bluebuff.com

I am trying to do the right thing here for this guy and finding the right food is one way of doing it.

Marie & Pacino


----------

